# anys suggestions on a truck?



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

My friend hauls a 2 horse steel framed trailer with tack area, with a 2000 Dodge Dakota extended cab. They're small enough to get decent MPG(for a truck), but tough enough to haul. Good luck!


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for the suggestion! anyone else?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I would go with any sort of half ton (F-150, or 1500s depending on the truck brand)... I have a F-150 and get anywheres from 12-15mpg in town miles and 15-19 mpg highway miles. While pulling it is like 10-12... but you will get that with any truck. Whatever you get make sure the engine can take the extra work and that the body can hold the extra weight... otherwise you will go through your truck in a big hurry (transmission...etc)


----------



## NikkiF (Mar 28, 2009)

Although we are in the UK, my husband has a F150 Harley Davidson pickup but he wont let me use that for towing.....LOL...its his toy.

So I have a Land Rover Discovery and that tows a single horsebox no problem and has pulled my friends double box without any issues. 
With the 4x4 setup, in and out of the mud and step up hill work would be easy for the Discovery.......I am getting about 23-25mpg out of it and it is a diesel but the do a very good V8 petrol version too.....


I am sure the f150 would do the job as the one we have is a very quick truck.

Nikki


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

f-250 doesn't even feel like your pulling anything, and were pulling a huge draft cross in a heavy old two horse, and it's capable of hauling much much more


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

I have an F-250 '93, extended bed, two wheel, diesel. And I've pulled my horse trailer with my horse, all my tack, hay, and everything else I needed over Mt. Hood and back four times. Not to mention all the practices i've hauled to for 4H and OHSET (hundreds of miles). And the engine I think will hold up beyond what the interior is holding up to haha. A man once told me "Even though you can see the road through the floor boards, the doors don't lock, and you can't roll up both your windows. So long the engine runs, a ford can get you through anything."


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

any half ton heavy duty or 3/4 ton truck will work or must SuV will to. I would prefer a manual over a automatic transmission, and if possible with a towing package. I prefer Dodges over anything else but a Chevy or Ford will work too.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

NikkiF said:


> Although we are in the UK, my husband has a F150 Harley Davidson pickup but he wont let me use that for towing.....LOL...its his toy.


Check the specs for your particular truck, however... when I was looking at F-150s a while back the Harley Davidson model has a MUCH lower towing capacity then the other models. I don't know why, but I remember there was a big difference in towing capacity. If your husband ever reconsiders, check the specs for your specific model first.

As to the original post...

I pulled a 3H trailer (holding only one horse) through PA awhile back in an F-150 (V8 gas engine, towing package). Truck was rated as just under 10k towing and I was pulling about 5500-6000# (trailer, horse, tack, gear, etc.)

Some of the hills were not that easy. The truck did the job, but I would consider that the bare minimum in hilly country.

ALWAYS check the specs for your particular model/configuration. Engine size, tow package options, gear ratio and other factors all play a role in determining what your vehicle can tow. Not all "F-150s" (or any model) are created equal.

Also remember that even if your truck is rated to carry "8500#" it may not be safe to just hook that much up. Most vehicles have TWO ratings (talking bumper pull here). The lower rating is for a standard hitch. The higher rating is when using a weight distributing hitch.

Most car dealers have no clue about this stuff. Fortunately, most car manufacturers have pretty good detail on their websites (if you look hard enough).


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Used to have a 3/4 ton heavy duty GMC that got 15mpg regardless - empty with nothing attached, or fully loaded with the stock trailer & 4 full sized QH's. Weird truck, gas mileage wise, but towed like a dream. Had to let it go - was getting old, and too expensive to keep up with maintenence (nephew wrecked it, wasn't the same since)


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Chevy 99-2003 Z71 BEST pickup to haul ever!! I owned one before I moved and it pulled a three slant trailer fine... we have had three horses in it, up to 4000 lbs in hay, a load of cattle, this truck is awesome.. and you can get a nice used one for around 8000-10000....


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the big heavy rams


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd say go with a Dodge 1500, or even a 2500 if you can find a cheaper used one. We have one of each, and the 1500 does a pretty good job pulling our 16ft stock (usually carrying three horses). I can't say for sure how it'd do in a hilly area, though; we live in a steeper portion of Iowa, but I'm not sure that's comparable, as I've never been to PA. The gas mileage isn't bad -- I drive it all through winter and the better portion of Spring. I think I get around 20-22MPG, doing a lot of backroads and off-roading, as well as highway.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

We have a 2003 F350 6.0 - DO NOT GET ANYTHING with a 6.0 in it by Ford. It's been a nightmare!!!!!!!! 2003 and EARLIER 7.3L is the best engine you can get IMO.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

ford F250 it'll haul a 2 horse and more, i can barely feel that i'm hauling anything with my old heavy steel 2 horse hooked up to it even with my 1500lb draft cross along for the ride. dependable, sturdy, and ford's crash saftey is remarkable, a 1999 ford expedition saved my life, we hit the rear end of a snow plow after coming out of a whiteout (doing about 45mph) . . . after the collision the engine compartment was no more than 3ft, it had just totaly folded in on itself, ford vehicles are the ones i trust the most.


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

LOVE my barn owner's F250 in maroon. :] Not sure how cheap it was. I think it was a 2005. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. That thing could pull anything.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Nothing is better than a cummins. Sorry : ) Go for a Dodge.


----------



## Goose350 (Feb 3, 2009)

Shawneen said:


> We have a 2003 F350 6.0 - DO NOT GET ANYTHING with a 6.0 in it by Ford. It's been a nightmare!!!!!!!! 2003 and EARLIER 7.3L is the best engine you can get IMO.


I love my 6.0;-)


----------

